# Post your best Broms!



## asturianu

*Hey guys!

I'm interested in getting some bright, Neoregelia species from Latin America and I need your best brom pictures to influence me! 

Thanks,

Nick*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I don't have much right now, but here's some shots..

on the left is 'hatsumi' on the right is 'windemere'











unidentified on this one, got it from ebay..


----------



## xfrogx

Take your pick   



















I'll post the other tables later. I still need to take pics of them.


----------



## ian

Got this from Josh's frogs. N. Ryans Pride


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Something tells me Antone is going to have something to add to this post.









I do not know the name, sorry.


----------



## Grassypeak

Even in less than blazing light Neo 'Tiger Cub' looks great.
Center- Mom and pup








Right side


----------



## Frogtofall

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Something tells me Antone is going to have something to add to this post...


Damn skippy... :wink: 

*Neo. Little Jewel*









*Neo. Flirtation*









*Neo. Ritzy Red*









*Neo. Hybrid (Red)*









*Neo. Domino*









*Neo. Chili Verde* (Revert from variegated form)









...and no, none of them are for sale... yet...


----------



## Grassypeak

Man....That just anint right........... :wink:


----------



## xfrogx

I went out and picked some of the ones I thought were top game material. Here they are.

Neo. Nonis









Neo. Fireball x Royal Burgundy









Neo. Diablo *****









Neo. Angel Face









Neo. Tulip


----------



## ian

I love that N. Chili Verde!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Frogtofall said:


> ...and no, none of them are for sale... yet...



You bastard, tease us like that. 

With love,

Wayne

P.S. very nice plants xfrogx


----------



## leucofrog

wow, that neo domino looks incredible.... make sure you tell us when that ones for sale


----------



## a Vertigo Guy




----------



## asturianu

*All the broms look awesome!! Thanks to all of you for posting your broms!! 


*


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neo. charcharodon Hybrid*


----------



## housevibe7

How big is that brome Antone? It looks huge.


----------



## Frogtofall

housevibe7 said:


> How big is that brome Antone? It looks huge.


Yeah, its a big'un. Its about 30" across. I don't think its done growing yet either. Hehe.


----------



## Herpboyben

wow Antone those are some great looking broms.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neo. fireball x pauciflora*


----------



## Tripod

Wow, Antone, you really are the master at teasing everyone into a jealous drool....

I wish I could get my broms to color up like that, especially the ones I keep outdoors. Maybe you could start a different thread that details the lighting conditions necessary to produce such vivid coloration.

Steven


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Im reviving this thread with...THESE!

Carcharodon Tiger










Amazon










Treasure Chest










Kathleen










Ornato x Carcharodon Tiger










Happy Turkeyday everyone.


----------



## frogsoftheworld

Grassypeak nice nep (CP). what type is it.


----------



## Julio

Gorgeous, hey Antone, where can i purchase one of those gorgeous Chilli?


----------



## Frogtofall

Julio said:


> Gorgeous, hey Antone, where can i purchase one of those gorgeous Chilli?


Hopefully late spring/early summer I'll have some pups ready.

Tinctoritus, the carcharodon and carcharodon cross are awesome. Nice pictures. I need to get me one of those Tigers. They just get so damn big...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Chris you're killing me with the Carcharodon Tiger.. still want to try the Ornato x Carcharodon but not sure if my viv can handle a beast like that.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

You know you want it Mike  

If anything you can always grow it as a patio plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

Corpus Callosum said:


> Chris you're killing me with the Carcharodon Tiger.. *still want to try the Ornato x Carcharodon* but not sure if my viv can handle a beast like that.


WAAAYYY too big. Don't even attempt it. Thats def. a landscape plant.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Actually Antone, the parent plant of the one I got was only around 12"-13" in diameter. I was actually kinda surprised as it wasnt huge. It was OLD too. Lots of lower dead leaves and the stalk from the leaf level to the dirt was like 3" or 4".










Then again it was grown in a 6" pot so maybe there was some miniaturizing.


----------



## Frogtofall

Its possible. I've spoken to a few hybridizers who've used Neo. carcharodon in crosses and they've all said that its a VERY influential parent and most all its immediate crosses are gargantuan, thats the reason for my comment. It takes more crossing (like doubling back on it later with lilliputiana or punctatissima) a few times to shrink the plants down to terrarium size.

One thing is for sure though, its a sweet plant.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Definitely agreed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Well I think 'Hannibal Lector' is carcharodon 'Tiger' X punctatissima, so maybe a cross of Hannibal Lector with something smaller might be a way to get some of that tiger in a viv-friendly form??


----------



## rusticitas

I'm embarassed to say that my first, and only, brom so far turned into a brown pile of mush within a month of my getting it.

I had no idea until I looked at this thread how my gorgeous types there were out there! Wow! Now I'm stoked, and have to research how to keep them properly.


----------



## Frogtofall

Corpus Callosum said:


> Well I think 'Hannibal Lector' is carcharodon 'Tiger' X punctatissima, so maybe a cross of Hannibal Lector with something smaller might be a way to get some of that tiger in a viv-friendly form??


There are lots out there. I'm growing a few. I have one that is Wee Willy sized but haven't got enough to sell yet.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Tillandsia ionantha var van-hyningii*


----------



## dufus

My turn.

Neoregelia "chiquita linda"










tillandsia ionantha "rubra"









Tillandsia fuchsii v gracilis









Tillandsia ionantha "guatemala"









Tillandsia aeranthos bronze i think.\


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Let's keep this going guys,

Neoregelia 'Little Faith'



















Neoregelia 'Galaxy'










Neoregelia 'Hannibal Lector' x rubrifolia










Billbergia 'Poquito Blanco'










Billbergia 'Tequila Sunset'










Need to get a better shot of the Bill's, they're great.


----------



## sbreland

Wow, that galaxy is sweet! Mind letting me know where you got it in our next PM? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I hope it keeps color.. it's marble throat x princeps I think.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neo. Morona*









*Neophytum Galactic Warrior*


----------



## bruce

*Neo source*

You might try locally and use Michaels Bromeliads in Florida, They have a great selection of colourful ones and are relatively inexpensive, as well as not worrying about importation hassels.
Good luck.
B


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Neo Kahala Dawn










Goode for Grace










Las Vegas










Galaxy


----------



## Manuran

Not the most colorful bromeliads, but these are some of my favorites. At present they are not in a terrarium and I'm not sure I would put them in one. But for those of you who don't mind spines, I thought I would share. I would love to see someone use these in a terrarium. Both are the species Quesnelia marmorata. The second picture is of the form known as Q. marmorata 'Tim Plowman' . Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## housevibe7

Those are great Chuck. How big do those get (I am not familiar at all with the species.)


----------



## Frogtofall

I've seen a variegated form nearly 2' tall.


----------



## Manuran

I think it depends on the amount of light. These get a fair amount. I've had them for about 6 years and I haven't seen a vase larger than 14". I've seen Quesnelia 'Rafael Oliveira' which is the variegated form of marmorata and it was a bit larger. Although, I don't remember it being 2 feet tall. That must have been an awesome sight. Again, a few variables will determine size. Still, Q. marmorata will need a large terrarium. Would be nice though


----------



## dopederson

N. 'Rien's Pride' has been in the tank about 6 months give or take. Got to love the poop all over it.


----------



## harrywitmore

Now I like this for sure. I like this type of growth.


----------



## andrew__

dopederson said:


> N. 'Rien's Pride'


mine unfortunately didn't make it too well, probably because I didn't know what I was doing. Going to have to try this one again sometime.


----------



## Manuran

> Got to love the poop all over it.


The bromeliad is probably loving it :lol: 
Is that a tadpole in the central cup or just a piece of rubbish?

Harry, I like these tall vase types too.


----------



## Frogtofall

Guess I should've clarified... The one I saw was growing crowded and a bit over fed so it was probalby stretching a bit. I think my Tim Plowmans are about 15" tall or so. I grow them fairly hard.


----------



## dopederson

Manuran said:


> Got to love the poop all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> The bromeliad is probably loving it :lol:
> Is that a tadpole in the central cup or just a piece of rubbish?
> 
> Harry, I like these tall vase types too.
Click to expand...

I think what you are seeing is a shadow.


----------



## bruce

*Harry....*

Harry if you like q.marmorara, try all the Don beadle hybrids (billbergia) available from Michaels Bromeliads. All tubular growths and colourful!
They are my favorites too.
Good luck
B.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Neo. Milagro










Neo. Kathleen


















Neo. Treasure Chest


























Neo. Carcharodon Tiger Hybrid










Neo. Carcharodon Rainbow










Neo. Galaxy










Neo. Amazon










Neo. First Prize Variagata










Neo. Bird Rock


----------



## housevibe7

Now you're just showing off Chris :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neo. Rosi Fireball* (High albo)









This plant is VERY difficult to grow. It gets fungus problems really easily. I've gotten lucky so far and have only lost the mother plant but she had bloomed was on her way out anyhow. Don't pay attention to the blemished leaf... damn grasshoppers... :roll:


----------



## Frogtofall

I just had to share these two...

*Neo. 'Fra Diavlo'*









*Neo. 'Guinea'*


----------



## Jencylivez

Damn Antone that Neo. 'Fra Diavlo' is SICK


----------



## Frogtofall

Jencylivez said:


> Damn Antone that Neo. 'Fra Diavlo' is SICK


Nahh, its actually quite healthy...


:lol: 

(Thanks.  )


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Im keepin this goin!

Neo. "Magali"









Some kinda Galaxy-type Neo.


----------



## somecanadianguy

neoregelia hoehneana 








neo ampullacea 








neo ampullacea var purpurea 









neo fireball 









vriesea racinae
















vriesea guttata 








and a few i dont rember the ids on


----------



## *GREASER*




----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Way sweet!


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like some sort of Vriesea or Alcantarea. Nice plant. Were any of them in bloom?


----------



## *GREASER*

Frogtofall said:


> Looks like some sort of Vriesea or Alcantarea. Nice plant. Were any of them in bloom?



No I did not find any of those in bloom. I have tons of brom and orchid pics I have not yet posted. Some stuff in bloom but most isn't . I will get on that soon.


----------



## LittleDip

WHOA.. :shock:


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Billbergia Beadleman


----------



## LittleDip

reminds me of "Little Shop of Horrors" Love the color!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Neoregelia 'Las Vegas' *pup just starting to get it's coloring.










Then to revisit some previous pics..
*
Neoregelia 'Hastumi' * with a pup that I left to grow out










*Billbergia 'Poquito Blanco'* getting real nice


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Hatsumi I like...


----------



## Frogtofall

These are from the same grex (group of plants kept from a single crossing/hybridizing) but are different plants.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Neat. They look almost burnt to me, I like that.


----------



## valledelcauca

The Collection 8) 










Neo.: 
ampullacea 4 types
carolinae 
maculata 
zonata 
punctatissima
p. rubra(?) 
melanodonta (the big one on the right side) 
tigrina 
chlorosticta 
Tillandsia somnians










Top to bottom: punctatissima rubra, ampullacea, punctatissima yellow


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Bill. Darth Vader.


----------



## memnoch1970

these are kinda cool, i finally got the pink ones to grow..


----------



## markbudde

I went to the volunteer park conservatory in seattle today where they have a whole room full of broms. I especially liked this one. These are all pups off of the same mother, who is long since gone, but they are all still attached together.









And here is a stereoview to understand the depth. If you've never seen a pic like this, it's like a magic eye where you have to unfocus your eyes so so each eye is looking at the pic directly in front of it, then it will look 3d. It helps to be about 2 feet from the screen. If you can't see it in 3d, then enjoy the top pic.


----------



## barbar0

That 3D-Pic is great! It took me a while to adjust my eyes, but it really works 
This brom "colony" is really amazing!

..................................
barbara


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neo. lilliputiana x Blueberry Muffin*


----------



## sNApple

markbudde said:


>


WOW thats unreal


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Snap!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Canistrum triangulare*










*Billbergia 'Las Manchas'*


----------



## NathanB

I love the *Canistrum triangulare*


----------



## skylsdale

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life, Mike K. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I only wish some of the old pictures were not broken links!


----------



## skylsdale

*Neoregelia pauciflora*


----------



## Frogtofall

Figured I'd toss some wood on the fire... All of these images were taken straight from the camera. None were touched up in Photoshop.


----------



## Frogtofall




----------



## Corpus Callosum

Any chance you could label them? There's a few you have that I'd love to try.


----------



## somecanadianguy

wow beautiful man whats this one i think i have it but not labled 
craig


----------



## NathanB

Corpus Callosum said:


> Any chance you could label them? There's a few you have that I'd love to try.


 yeah, what are the last two?


----------



## andrew__

Ooh... too bad you can't ship to Canada (affordably)...

Looking for an ID on most but I'd love to get my hands on #s 2, 3, 6 & 9. Guess I've just got a thing for solid ones apparently


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Neo. Princess Kaiulani









Neo. Painted Delight









Neo. Kawika









Vr. Snows of Mauna Kea









Vr. Royal Hawaiian x Kuulei









Vr. Royal Hawaiian F2 - Red Form









Vr. Midnight Splendor









Bill. El Zorro









Bill. Domingos Martins x Sangre (Ray Coleman version)









Bill. Domingos Martins x Afterglow









Bill. Wild Thing









Bill. Sacabamba









Bill. Midnight Sun









Bill. Kahakai









Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Love the Bills Chris! I am just starting to add some.


----------



## housevibe7

I love those Vrieseas, are they hieroglyphica crosses?


----------



## Frogtofall

If they are Shiigi crosses then probably so.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Sarah, the first three are David Shiigi crosses.

Vr. Snows of Mauna Kea - (Vr. fosteriana 'White Lightning' x Vr. Royal Hawaiian)

Vr. Royal Hawaiian x Kuulei - (Vr. 'Hawaiian Sunset' x Vr. fosteriana 'Red Chestnut') x (Vr. 'Pahoa Beauty' x Vr. platynema v. variegata)

Vr. Midnight Splendor - John Arden hybrid - (Vr. fosteriana Red Chestnut x Vr. Sunspot)


----------



## Frogtofall

I swear everytime someone types heiroglyphica I see fosteriana. Doah!


----------



## Jason

Thanks Antone!


----------



## boastud

love those broms


----------



## nish07

While we're on the subject here, does anyone know the approximate sized of these and if they hold a decent amount of water for frogs.


neo. heart music
neo. grace's darling
neo. harum scarum

Thanks,

-Nish


----------



## Nick_




----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Dyckia fosteriana cv. 'Dakota.' Only three other people in the _world_ besides me have this plant.










Here's how it will look when given full sun. The one i have was grown in shade.


----------



## bobberly1

Wow! How'd you get your hands on it?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Not that I have a lot of expendable income, all it took to get it was knowing the person who has it, a little persuasion and MONEY! Man I paid dearly for that thing. I hope it keeps the value. the other people that have it are one person in TX and the other in Thailand.


----------



## dart_king

wow thats nice, why so hard to get? How would they actually know that there is only 3 people that have it?


----------



## tangelo

Just how much does one have to pay for a plant that rare??? The pictures of it are amazing! Is it suitable for a terrarium? (not that you would with how much you paid) Either way its a beautiful plant and you are lucky to have it.


----------



## Frogtofall

Dyckia are most definitely not tropical terrarium suitable plants. 

The only way they'd know that few of people in the world would have the plant is if the person he got it from is the person who's plant sported to create this "Dakota" or if he/she hybridized it themselves b/c then they'd be the only one distributing it.

Dyckia are fast growers in the brom world so it won't be long before tinctoritus will be able to get pups.


----------



## dart_king

i see, but still what if another person did the same thing and hybredized it? Also just how much is this plant worth?


----------



## sounddrive

i forgot the names anton might know they came from him.


----------



## AlexD

Haha, no room in the Imitator Inn.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Dyckia Dakota is a variegated cultivar of the species D. fosteriana so its not a hybrid. The only variegated Dyckia that I know of. The person I got it from is the person who it originated from and he's only distributed out to those two other people besides me. As far as how much I paid, I wont tell, y'all gonna think Im really outta my mind. How much its worth? Its worth as much as ones willing to pay 

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## NathanB

What ever it is Im sure your not the only one here to pay that much for a plant


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Billbergia 'Violetta' F2


----------



## raimeiken

Frogtofall said:


> Figured I'd toss some wood on the fire... All of these images were taken straight from the camera. None were touched up in Photoshop.


Antone, can we get some labels for these? I love them!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Bill. Domingos Martins x C'est Bon









Bill. Berry Blast (Domingos Martins x Arriba)









Bill. Midnight Sun (Domingos Martins x Arriba)


----------



## phender

Maybe not as spectacular as Antone's but I just picked these up for my new 20 gal viv.
N. Royal Burgundy x Fireball top








Side









The wife really likes this one. N. ampullacea "Merlo Hill"









N. "Mo Peppa Please"









From the side









N. olens x Fireball x compacta


----------



## Bcs TX

No individual pics, got a little carried away with the plants, the broms are my favorites. 

-Beth


----------



## Mywebbedtoes




----------



## reggorf




----------



## frogparty

reggorf, what is that FERN 4th pic down?


----------



## reggorf

I am not sure. I got it from Larry Snow(that is his DB name too). You could pm him and see if he has any more or at least can tell you the name.


----------



## raimeiken

my current favorite
Neo. Morona


----------



## hexentanz

raimeiken said:


> my current favorite
> Neo. Morona




oooooooo pretty!


----------



## Frogtofall

Hmmm, interesting. Looks like a fresh brom. No way that looks like that growing in a viv.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Neoregelia 'Shadow Warrior'

Unreleased David Shiigi hybrid. Its started to get some nice bright pink on the inner leaves. I can't wait till it matures.










C


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Orthphytum Brittle Star. Neat little guy! Aptly named.


----------



## Frogtofall

2 no name Billbergia hybrids by Ray Coleman...

The one on the left is B. 'Strawberry' x 'Domingos Martins', the one on the right is 'Domingos Martins' x 'Sangria'


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Tillandsia bicolor


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Frogtofall said:


> 2 no name Billbergia hybrids by Ray Coleman...
> 
> The one on the left is B. 'Strawberry' x 'Domingos Martins', the one on the right is 'Domingos Martins' x 'Sangria'


Wow Antone! those are beautiful!


----------



## valledelcauca

The teaser


----------



## HunterB

valledelcauca said:


> The teaser


What is that giant one in the top right corner?


----------



## valledelcauca

That´s Neo. Hannibal Lector, one of my favorites!


----------



## HunterB

Thank you =) 
How big is it? Like how big do they get, fullgrown?


----------



## Frogtofall

They get a bit bigger than that. Which variety of Hannibal Lector is it?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Now these I likes!!


----------



## rollei

Who in the world named those broms "Hannibal Lector" and "Shadow Warrior"?


----------



## valledelcauca

@ Antone: It was only labled as "Hannibal lector", no further infos or specifications. But I will try to find out more about it.

Btw, it`s got two pups showing up at the moment, wonder how they turn out under almost full sun here in Germany


----------



## Deli

Frogtofall said:


> 2 no name Billbergia hybrids by Ray Coleman...
> 
> The one on the left is B. 'Strawberry' x 'Domingos Martins', the one on the right is 'Domingos Martins' x 'Sangria'


Holy Jebus! Thats allot a Broms in the Background. I only have 5, 14 if you count all the little pups my Guzmania is crapping out...


----------



## Frogtofall

Deli said:


> Holy Jebus! Thats allot a Broms in the Background. I only have 5, 14 if you count all the little pups my Guzmania is crapping out...


Hehe. Thats only about 1/5 of my collection.  Whats amazing is that my collection doesn't even compare to some others I've seen.

@rollei, these were named by Chester Skotak if I remember right. He names all his plants really weird names.


----------



## gary1218

just picked this up from Zach at Stacey & Tony's get together


----------



## Frogtofall

Gary, that looks similar to one I grow. Neat!


----------



## gary1218

I like that one too. That one looks pretty good size as well. Any chance you have some that are on the little bit smaller side, maybe 6"-8" across?


----------



## Frogtofall

gary1218 said:


> I like that one too. That one looks pretty good size as well. Any chance you have some that are on the little bit smaller side, maybe 6"-8" across?


Both the hybrid I have and the one you have are probably gonna get much bigger. I've seen what is supposed to be a full grown one and it was far too big for vivs. I thought I had a picture but have no idea where it is.


----------



## gary1218

Frogtofall said:


> Both the hybrid I have and the one you have are probably gonna get much bigger. I've seen what is supposed to be a full grown one and it was far too big for vivs. I thought I had a picture but have no idea where it is.


Zach told me the same thing. BUT, he did say they tend to grow slow. I hope he's right


----------



## HunterB

Corpus Callosum said:


> Let's keep this going guys,
> 
> Neoregelia 'Little Faith'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neoregelia 'Galaxy'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neoregelia 'Hannibal Lector' x rubrifolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billbergia 'Poquito Blanco'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billbergia 'Tequila Sunset'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get a better shot of the Bill's, they're great.


I don't suppose anybody has any Hannibal Lector x rubrifolia for sale?
I think this would make a great centerpiece


----------



## Frogtofall

HunterB said:


> I don't suppose anybody has any Hannibal Lector x rubrifolia for sale?
> I think this would make a great centerpiece


I have a few. Email me if you'd like.


----------



## valledelcauca

I just received a shipment of broms from Florida, gotta say I loooove Neo. bahiana 
And, why`s Neo. rubrovittata that big? lol
Will post pics soon.


----------



## wickerstone

Need help finding Neoregelia Rubrifolia (Hannibal Lector). I've been looking, but having had much luck. Does any one know where I can get them? Thanks


----------



## Frogtofall

wickerstone said:


> Need help finding Neoregelia Rubrifolia (Hannibal Lector). I've been looking, but having had much luck. Does any one know where I can get them? Thanks


Sent you an email.


----------



## Frogtofall

Snapped this picture today and thought it was really beautiful. Thought I'd share...


----------



## skylsdale

What's the big dark one in the background next to the upright, Antone?


----------



## Frogtofall

I think you're talking about the Alcantarea imperialis 'Black'.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Billbergia El Zorro


----------



## Viaje

>


In this whole thread, I think this one's my favorite- where do I get one?!!!


----------



## Frogtofall

Shoot me an email. I have them for sale. Thats Neo. Night Spot.


----------



## HunterB

Frogtofall said:


> Shoot me an email. I have them for sale. Thats Neo. Night Spot.


Hey antone, how big do they get? I'm only workin with a 12x12x18 at the moment but those are nice


----------



## Frogtofall

Night Spot is a miniature. They only get about 3" tall or so.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Looking to get some more broms soon and could use some ideas, so bumping this thread back up.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy




----------



## Lunar Gecko

!!! This is an insane amount of beautiful broms and 1/2 the links are broken! Last 2 broms I had turned to mush with in a year. I need to learn more about them because they are just beautiful. Anyone care to give me a good link on care of them? It would be much appreciated. I would like some for the tanks Im working on.


----------



## nathan

Good thread - I guess its time to add to it and keep it going !

Ae. orlandiana pink 









Ae Ebony









Neo painted delight









Neo dungsiana X Giant this is a really neat brom lovely purple hue









Neo blueberry muffin , these seem to be a fav on dendroboard. pics are a few months old I should update them


----------



## Frogtofall

tinctoritus said:


>


Hahaha! Thats awesome. Is this is a Hectia?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I visited Michael's last month and here are a bunch of Bromeliads I got from there!


Neoregelia

'Ariel'









'Blackberry'









'Little Faith'









'Skotak 1696'









'Superball' x pauciflora'









carolinae 'European Clone'
This has lost alotta color already.









One of my personal favs of what I picked out that day!
dungsiana x 'Giant'









lilliputiana x 'Giant'
Still small yet. will get about the same size as dungsiana x 'Giant'









lilliputiana x 'Tiger'
will also grow to about the same size as the 2 'Giant' hybrids









punctatissima 'Rubra' x 'Hannibal Lector'









'Blueberry Muffin'
These had been picked pretty hard apparently from froggers LOL that I ended up with one of the heavily fertilized less compact individuals









Cryptanthus 'Star Wars'
This I was told was stressed from the harsh winter but will gain its good color and form in the next generation .. possibly this gen.Check out a good looking individual on FCBS photo index!









Cryptanthus bromelioides (Fragrant Flowers)









I also visited Tropiflora the next day !

Aechmea recurvata var ortgiesii









Neoregelia 'Angel Face' x 'Midget'









Neoregelia 'Guinea'








Neoregelia 'Ritzy Red' 
This has lost almost all of its color already









I have a few more to add later These were just the pix I had easy access to at this time

Todd


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I know they're from the same grex but does anyone know the differences between punctatissima 'Rubra' x 'Hannibal Lector', and 'Tunisia'?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Im not positive they are the same grex.... I think its reversed. by that I mean I think the seed and pollen parents are opposite.

Also 'Tunisia' has a broad flat growth habit. The hybrid I posted has an upright habit


Todd


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Hey Antone,

Yep, thats a Hechtia from Guy Wrinkle, known for sending chopped plants!

Heres some of my better Billbergias 'Kahakai'


----------



## frogparty

Nice looking Billbergias!!!


----------



## Frogtofall

Corpus Callosum said:


> I know they're from the same grex but does anyone know the differences between punctatissima 'Rubra' x 'Hannibal Lector', and 'Tunisia'?


They grow pretty much the same if grown in the same conditions. 'Tunisia' is much more red/purple though. They aren't from the same grex though, its reversed.



tinctoritus said:


> Yep, thats a Hechtia from Guy Wrinkle, known for sending chopped plants!


I didn't know he was a chopper!! What the heck!? Does he think he's helping? Haha.


----------



## nathan

those are awesome looking Billbergias 'Kahakai' ! Gotta love the white in them . . .

Anyone know if theres a Neo with a ton of white like that?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks for the correction, I read they were from the same grex on a website but maybe it was talking about the other cross.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Antone, since Guy sells wild collected plants, I wonder if it just looked that bad he had to chop it up or so that it could fit in the box size it so conveniently fit in........

Either way, it'll look AWESOME once it grows back into a real plant.










And more Billbergias: Ali'i F2 and Puna Pride F2


----------



## frogparty

super awesome!!


----------



## boabab95

here's my cryptanhtus 'Ruby'
the middle is much darker now much the ''outsides'' are almost green.
http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy70/boabab95/Plants/?action=view&current=P1060335.jpg


----------



## xsputnikx

so many awsome broms where do you guys get em from ?... if someone doesnt mind shoot me a message and let me know where I can get some pink ones from


----------



## Deli

xsputnikx said:


> so many awsome broms where do you guys get em from ?... if someone doesnt mind shoot me a message and let me know where I can get some pink ones from


You can get many great broms off the board's sponsors. 

I'd post my best (aka my favorite) brom, but it's just a little pup right now =(

BUT! Its Pic #2 here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/203352-post7.html


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

A lot of my plants I get from HI.


----------



## anuranman

first try posting images, if it works here's my Vriesia vagans


----------



## Julio

very nice!! i have always loved that brom!


----------



## valledelcauca

Neoregelia
olens
punctatissima rubra
capixaba
carolinae
odorata
ampullacea
cheers
marmorata
maculata (???) very likely to be Marble Throat instead
zonata
red waif
cyanea
rubrifolia
chlorosticta
hannibal lector

Till. somnians
Vriesea vagans 
Crypt. hybrids


----------



## R1ch13

These seem very familiar 

Lovely broms mate.

Richie


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have Brom jealousy.

Will have to post some of Bert Westermaan's up when I get home.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_Vriessa Raccine_

Not the best but my favourite, only had it two weeks and it's grown this flower spike.


----------



## phender

This is Neo. Strawberry Sundae. Jason sent it to me during his 4th of July Sale.
Love the color, it holds a lot of water and is the perfect size for my 18 gal tall viv.


----------



## Frogtofall

I don't think that's done growing.


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> I don't think that's done growing.


Thanks for the heads up. If it gets too big, I have a nice spot outside that they seem to like.


----------



## rcteem

here are some broms I have that I love


----------



## rcteem

Hear are some of my bromeliads:

Neo. Meyeudorfii x Fireball

Neo. Peggy Pallard

Neo Olens x Monoa Beauty


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Frogtofall said:


> *Neo. Chili Verde* (Revert from variegated form)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and no, none of them are for sale... yet...


the coloring on that chile verde is awesome. Do you think you would be able to achieve the same results under t-5s? The reason i ask is that i know next to nothing about broms, and was thinking of getting the yellow form of Neoregelia punctatissima. But I didn't know how it would color under such lighting


----------



## Frogtofall

Probably not.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Frogtofall said:


> Probably not.


is the above pic under full sun?


----------



## Frogtofall

No. It was grown very hard under about 3500 foot candles.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Hmm, Ideally I want to light this viv with 4 t-5's. So it might be worth trying them out. Worse comes to worse, I can just grow them with my orchids and get something that will color up nice under what light i can provide.

Thanks for the help though


----------



## boabab95

Here is my Dyckia (any ID on it?) I L-O-V-E this plant!!! 2 pups in 3 weeks.


























and the 2 pups


----------



## Frogtofall

Hmmmmm. I don't think that's a Dyckia. If I remember correctly, they have branching inflorescences, not sessile ones. Looks more like an Aechmea recurvata type thing. 

Got any photos from when the flowers where fresh and open?


----------



## boabab95

> Got any photos from when the flowers where fresh and open?


Got it RIGHT after it finished blooming... apparently they were "blueish"


----------



## frogparty

It does look similar to Aehmea recurvata. Maybe one grown in lower light with lots of ferts


----------



## boabab95

> It does look similar to Aehmea recurvata. Maybe one grown in lower light with lots of ferts


I havent used ferts but the greenhouse might have... ya it's in lower light...


----------



## revolution292004

Neoregalia 'Palmares'










Neoregalia 'mini skirt'










Grouping


----------



## JP41

Neo vivacor
just coming into flower showing great color
try to get pics of flower when it comes into bloom


----------



## vivlover10

Frogtofall said:


> Figured I'd toss some wood on the fire... All of these images were taken straight from the camera. None were touched up in Photoshop.


Antone do you have a plant list for the these? they are amazing!


----------



## Frogtofall

vivlover10 said:


> Antone do you have a plant list for the these? they are amazing!


Glad you like the pictures. I can't remember all of their names. Sorry. I took them straight from the camera and didn't label them. I can try to list some that I remember...

1. Neo. Gladiator
2. Neo. Earthrose
3. Neo. June Night
4. Neo. Royal Burgundy x Fireball
5. Some sort of Neo. lilliputiana hybrid, maybe Night Spot
6. Neo. Midnight
7. Sold to me as Neo. Akane Rainbow but later found out that was incorrect.
8. Some sort of Neo. ampullacea Hybrid
9. Possibly Neo. Red Bird
10. Neo. Ruby Throat
11. One of the Neo. Madrid clones
12. This was sold to me as Neo. Skotak 1696 if I remember right...
13. Neo. Flicker
14. This is either Neo. Gene McKenzie or Janet Sue. Most likely Gene McKenzie
15. Neo. Mini Skirt
16. Neo. lilliputiana x Blushing Tiger
17. Neo. Strawberry Sundae
18. This was one of my favorites. Its a cross from Michael (Michaels Bromeliads) that I think he labeled as N123. There were lots of clones but this was the best.
19. Neo. Hannibal Lector x punctatissima Rubra (grex mate to Neo. Tunisia)
20. Neo. Inca x Fireball
21. Neo. hybrid of some sort...
22. Neo. Alley Cat x pauciflora


----------



## phender

Thought I would resurrect this thread instead of starting a new one. Its a nice thread even though many of the picture links are broken.

This is a new one I found, supposedly from Australia. I thought the colors were unique and it has an interesting pattern.

Neo. 'Heart Ache'


----------

